

Show HN: Algorithmically generated Heavy Metal headlines - GotAnyMegadeth

It&#x27;s been done before, but this one is for metal and hardcore fans<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;RealMetalNews<p>It is also the first ever project I have done in Python, and the first on my Raspberry Pi. I&#x27;m pleased with the result :-)
======
ozh
As a metalhead, made me chuckle :) Indeed nothing new but fun anyway. What
source material did you use?

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
The RSS feeds from various metal news websites, I can email you the full list
if you're interested

------
GotAnyMegadeth
Clickable:
[https://twitter.com/RealMetalNews](https://twitter.com/RealMetalNews)

